
Show HN: nnn – free, fast, friendly file browser - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/nnn#nnn
======
apjana
### nnn features

#### Behaviour and navigation

    
    
      - Detail view (default: disabled) with:
    
        - file type (directory, regular, symlink etc.)
    
        - modification time
    
        - human-readable file size
    
        - current item in reverse video
    
        - number of items in current directory
    
        - full name of currently selected file in 'bar'
    
      - Show details of the currently selected file (stat, file)
    
      - Disk usage analyzer mode (within the same fs, doesn't follow symlinks)
    
      - Directories first (even with sorting)
    
      - Sort numeric names in numeric order
    
      - Case-insensitive alphabetic content listing instead of upper case first
    
      - Key `-` to jump to last visited directory
    
      - Roll over at the first and last entries of a directory (with Up/Down keys)
    
      - Removed navigation restriction with relative paths (and let permissions handle it)
    
      - Sort entries by file size (largest to smallest)
    
      - Shortcut to invoke file name copier (set using environment variable `NNN_COPIER`)
    

#### File association

    
    
      - Set `NNN_OPENER` to let a desktop opener handle it all. E.g.:
    
            export NNN_OPENER=xdg-open
    
            export NNN_OPENER=gnome-open
    
            export NNN_OPENER=gvfs-open
    
      - Selective file associations (ignored if `NNN_OPENER` is set):
    
        - Associate plain text files (determined using file) with vi
    
        - Associate common audio and video mimes with mpv
    
        - Associate PDF files with [zathura](https://pwmt.org/projects/zathura/)
    
        - Removed `less` as default file opener (there is no universal standalone opener utility)
    
        - You can customize further (see [how to change file associations](#change-file-associations))
    
      - `NNN_FALLBACK_OPENER` is the last line of defense:
    
        - If the executable in static file association is missing
    
        - If a file type was not handled in static file association
    
        - This may be the best option to set your desktop opener to
    
      - To enable the desktop file manager key, set `NNN_DE_FILE_MANAGER`. E.g.:
    
            export NNN_DE_FILE_MANAGER=thunar
    

#### Optimization

    
    
      - All redundant buffer removal
    
      - All frequently used local chunks now static
    
      - Removed some redundant string allocation and manipulation
    
      - Simplified some roundabout procedures
    
      - Compiler warnings fixed
    
      - strip the final binary

